
Livestream: AlphaGo vs. Kejie - thinxer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kIQ0F8iN8U
======
awkwardtortoise
English language version.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-HL5nppBnM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-HL5nppBnM)

